# How much to feed?



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, Leyna is now 10 weeks and weighs at least 21 lbs. She is on Solid Gold LBP. The bag says between 3 3/4-4 1/2 cups daily. Leyna is eating about 4 1/4 cups a day and is constantly begging for more. I do not want to over feed her. Of course, I don't want to under feed her either. Right now, she is a good "puppy lean". You can feel her ribs but not see them, she has a waist line, and you can see the muscle definition in her shoulders and hips. She is also highly active. She is like an energizer bunny with needle teeth. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

That seems like a lot of food, how many calories per cup?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought it was alot too. That's why I am asking. It is 375 cal per cup.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

When is the last time she had a fecal done? Rule out parasites...
Seems like a lot of food. Jake is 6 months and get 3 to 4 cups a day and he is almost 70 pounds. I feed him Acana grain free Pacifica.
On days he gets a RAW snack I decrease it to 3 cups and if we doing a lot of food reward training he gets less because of all the treats. Maybe someone else can shed some light for you. I say it's plenty of food.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

She had a fecal done on the 14th and was negative. She gets another one on Sep 3. She was dewormed anyways, even though the fecal came up negative. Like I said, she is a high energy puppy and is constantly on the go, running, playing, etc.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, and her poops are amazing. Very nice and formed.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

then seems perfect to me.....I wouldn't change a thing...can you post some pics to see how she looks???


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think it sounds out of the norm for a puppy either..sometimes these energizer bunnies burn it off as fast as they take it in. 

She sounds like she is in good weight/form..If she's doing good, I'd keep to what your doing..

I think all puppies can be food hogs, I know with mine if I threw a 20lb bag of food on the floor they'd scarf it up just "because"


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Let me see if I can get a few decent ones. She is napping right now.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

OK, these are the best I could get. She woke up and I had to follow her around. I can't use my left arm to hold her since I had surgery last week.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

She looks good to me...I am sure others will chime in...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I think I am more worried about under feeding her. I want her lean, just not skinny. And boy does she burn calories!


----------

